# MacAlly Bookstand for $35.40! (price no longer available)



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A heads up because I don't know how long this deal will last:



Amazon dropped the price on the MacAlly Bookstand ipad case by nearly $15 in the last couple of hours. This is still a preorder, and it's eligible either for free Super Saver Shipping or free 2 day with Amazon Prime. When I checked it this morning for availability, it was still showing at $49. Another vendor had a tentative date of today for receiving their next shipment, so the possibility is there that these will be in shortly.

I've been on the fence about getting a case, but if I was going to, this one was it. With $15 off and free shipping being the best price currently out there, I figured it was worth the risk I won't like it!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I have this one. It's an excellent case/stand! It was my first try and I stopped looking since it works exactly how I want it to. I got it from a third party amazon seller a few weeks ago for the 35.00 plus shipping. This sale is a really good deal!

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I have this one. It's an excellent case/stand! It was my first try and I stopped looking since it works exactly how I want it to. I got it from a third party amazon seller a few weeks ago for the 35.00 plus shipping. This sale is a really good deal!
> 
> Melissa


As much as I'd love a fancy color, the light weight is a bigger priority. I want the ability to angle it for typing on my lap. And since I hate straps or leather "frames", using a corner clip setup or rails is a must. That pretty much limits me to this or the Noreve...for the $70 price difference between the two, I'll give up having it all perfectly coordinated this time around. I'll be interested to see when they finally come in, and how long Amazon keeps the sale up for.

Though I do love my K2 Noreve case!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Great deal


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i just ordered. I like the look of this case. I want to be easily able to take it out and put in my dock on the nightstand


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

It's very easy to remove and put it back in the case. I love how nothing shows on or around the edges. I'm typing on my iPhone at the moment and keep hitting the wrong letters. This feels like a bitsy toy lol. 

Melissa


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have that case and love it. I'd order one for my daughter but Amazon still isn't showing when they will have them. I've had mine for weeks.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I have that case and love it. I'd order one for my daughter but Amazon still isn't showing when they will have them. I've had mine for weeks.


They're out of stock at every vendor on the web; i'm guessing they underestimated the demand. I did send them email yesterday asking when they anticipated getting inventory back to their retailers, and i'll post any reply I might get.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I ordered my second one today from Macally, they have them in stock. Amazon has had them listed as preorder with no release date for weeks. Which is why I bought my first one from Macally instead. I got it that one on sale though.

http://www.macally.com/EN/Product/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=320


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I would definitely prefer the black....but I couldn't wait....


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Price is back up.  On another note, apparently ordering from their site is dangerous (Macally's site, not amazon).  People on Macrumors are reporting fraudulent credit card activity after ordering from Macally's site...just a head's up


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My order on Amazon changed to "shipping soon" this morning; someone else on the Mac Rumors site got their shipping notification last night.  If it goes out today, I'll have it by Friday...fingers crossed.

Edit: shipped out of Nevada this afternoon, so with Prime, it should be here either tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> Price is back up. On another note, apparently ordering from their site is dangerous (Macally's site, not amazon). People on Macrumors are reporting fraudulent credit card activity after ordering from Macally's site...just a head's up


one guy said he had a suspicious playstation account charge after he ordered from iunitek. So far not enough info for me to be concerned. I did an extensive google search after it was posted days ago and there is a review of the site on PC magazines web page. There were mixed reviews with some basic customer service complaints and other people getting their items quickly and satisfied.

At least Amazon has it finally listed as shipping May 26th on their site.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I just got an email stating that it will ship next week.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Just wanted to report back that I got the cover I ordered for my daughters ipad and haven't had any suspicious charges on my card.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Just wanted to report back that I got the cover I ordered for my daughters ipad and haven't had any suspicious charges on my card.


I'm so relieved to hear that! There have been several additional reports of fraudulent charges posted to the Mac Rumors site in the MacAlly thread, including another one today, so i'm glad you escaped that issue.

Mine arrives tomorrow, and I'm *really* looking forward to it. I do wish the black had been ready, as I worry about how dingy the light grey might get. Have you had any problems with that?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I wish the black had been out also, because now we have 2 ipads in the same exact cover in this house LOL but she didn't want to wait. I haven't had any problems with my light grey fading and I used it a lot in the car while holding it.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Price is back to $35.67! It was $42 when I ordered it this morning. When I went back to show it to my son, the price had dropped $7.   Instead of just feeling bad about it, I went and called Amazon Customer Service, and once again they came through with flying colors and gave me the lesser price. Honestly, you can't beat their service.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine should be here on Monday.  I am not sure if I will keep it.  I like my Apple cover and now am thinking about Oberon again


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Arrived on schedule; mini review posted here in the overall accessories thread.


----------

